# Diarrhea caused by anxiety



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Has anyones chi gotten diarrhea which then turned a bit bloody but with consistency from separation anxiety or emotional upset? 

I've already talked with a vet, but wondered about experiences here...thanks


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

When i first brought the boys home home they had it. After a couple days it went away. I had theor stools checked when i took them in for their vaccs and nothing was wrong. I'm not 100% sure what started it, i just assumed it was from being in a new place.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I left Ziggy & Alvin home with Deli yesterday for 4.5 hrs. The longest the dogs have been alone ---yikes! Zig I think was overly upset & today came down with diarrhea that then turned a bit bloody. It is firming up now, but with traces of red blood. I'm hoping it was just his emotions upsetting his system. I should know more tomorrow. Everything else is quite normal ( he might be a bit more clingy, if that were possible!).

I was just really upset because I was going to have the stool checked just to be safe & the vet accused it to be the RAW DIET! :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Mel. Of course it wasn't diet related. Sheesh. Vets just want something to pin the blame on. I wouldn't worry about it unless it becomes more frequent. It was probably a one time thing and it probably was stress induced.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Talked with my regular vet office this morning. They said most likely it was/is stress induced since everything else is normal. Said not to worry about fecal unless it hasn't resolved by Fri ( it can take a couple days to totally clear--apparently this is NOT uncommon for small dogs) or unless it gets worse.

I'm happy to say just the pumpkin has firmed him up. No diarrhea now, but there is still tiny traces of pink/red blood. Not a lot. I can tell it is acidic and burns his little bum, so I blot him with a tissue when I know he's finished but is still walking around humped up & looking back at his rear. He looks at me with such appreciation too--LOL 

Ugh...even though I felt all was okay, my nastily little doubting thought kept sneaking in their what ifs....now my tummy is upset! I need a Tums


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I think that small amount of blood can be tiny little blood vessel rupture due to the upset tummy--not to worry--it is scary, but when that happened with our Maltese our vet likened it to us skinning our knee. In other words, it's not internal bleeding. You can put a tiny amount of something soothing on his anal area if you think it's burning/itching--I'm trying to think of the right thing and it's not coming to mind--maybe someone will help me out. We also had to put some on our Maltese after grooming session got too close back there and she made her self raw dragging bottom to "scratch" her itching. Just watch VERY carefully that he doesn't lick. I think it's a hydrocortizone cream--tiny bit. The thing I want to know for future reference is where did you find pumpkin? I have the hardest time when I need it.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I think that small amount of blood can be tiny little blood vessel rupture due to the upset tummy--not to worry--it is scary, but when that happened with our Maltese our vet likened it to us skinning our knee. In other words, it's not internal bleeding. You can put a tiny amount of something soothing on his anal area if you think it's burning/itching--I'm trying to think of the right thing and it's not coming to mind--maybe someone will help me out. We also had to put some on our Maltese after grooming session got too close back there and she made her self raw dragging bottom to "scratch" her itching. Just watch VERY carefully that he doesn't lick. I think it's a hydrocortizone cream--tiny bit. The thing I want to know for future reference is where did you find pumpkin? I have the hardest time when I need it.


Thanks Tina! Too bad Worry is my middle name ( but I'm working on it )!
I get my Libby's plain canned pumpkin at the grocery. All our grocerys here in FL have it. If yours don't, you can order it off vitacost.com
So as not to waste, when I open a can I put the unused portion in an ice cube tray & freeze then transfer to a ziplock. That way I always have a cube (2 servings) when I need it.:daisy:


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad the pupkin helped his stomach


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

tillie had / has still got it abit , she has separation problems that we are working on and for the first week she had bloody poo but it has cleared now  xx


----------

